# Königstour am Rheinsteig von Kestert nach Kaub am So. 08.10.06



## Sparcy (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Biete am So. 08.10.06 die Königstour am Rheinsteig an.
Es ist die schönste Etappe am Rheinsteig von Koblenz
bis Wiesbaden gesehen.
Traumhafte Ausblicke und Singletrails satt; Anteil liegt ca. bei 90%  
Tourdaten: ca. 40 Km und ca. 1800 Hm
Anfahrt mit der Bahn von Oestrich-Winkel um 9:36 Uhr sodass
wir um 10:15 Uhr in Kestert starten werden.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf max. 6 Teilnehmer begrenzt,
da mit regem Aufkommen von Wanderern zu rechnen ist.


----------



## mägges__ (5. Oktober 2006)

Servus, ich bin neu hier. Würde die Rheinsteigtour gern mitfahren, habe aber Bedenken, ob da mein Fahrkönnen ausreicht. Also, wenn der Weg von Anfang bis Ende mit Baumwurzeln gespickt ist und man da nur mit nem Monsterfully fahren kann und Ihr Kamikazepiloten seid, dann bin ich draus. Also, wie ist der Weg? Wie seid ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mägges,

die Trails sind teilweise schon etwas techn. anspruchsvoller.
Aber kein Problem; benötigst dafür kein Monsterfully.
Ich selber fahre mit meinem HT.
Jedoch solltest Du konditionell schon fit sein; siehe Tourdaten.
Ist halt ein wenig anspruchvoller 1800 hm auf überwiegend Singletrails.
Aber wir nehmen Dich gerne mit. Das Tempo wird bergauf moderat sein.


----------



## mägges__ (6. Oktober 2006)

Sevus Sparcy, ich bin dabei. Falls ich schlapp machen sollte, düse ich mit der Bahn von St. Goarshausen zurück.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dabei: bis Sonntag bei Sonnenschein und 25 Crad


----------



## Sparcy (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe soeben eine Runde gedreht und muss sagen dass es
aufgrund des ziemlich stark aufgeweichten Bodens keinen Sinn macht am Rheinsteig zu fahren. Wird sonst voll die Rutschpartie.
Biete die Tour, vorrausgesetzt es trocknet ab, nächstes WE an.
Sorry, aber es macht echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## keipet2 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sparcy.
Kennst Du den Rheinsteig komplett? Ich möchte eine Tour von St.Goarshausen bis Wiesbaden auf dem Rheinsteig fahren. Ich kenne nur ein Stück. Von Lahnstein bis St.Goarshausen.Waren ca 48KM mit ca.1840HM gewesen. War eigentlich nicht so genial mit dem MTB gewesen. Habe viele Treppen gehabt und mußte öfters mal schieben.Wie du aber auch schreibst war es nach Kestert wieder schön zu fahren. Zwar relativ schwierig aber voll ok. Hatte etwas Pech mit dem Untergrund gehabt. Es hatte am Vortag geregnet und die Steine und Wurzeln waren  oft schweinisch rutschig.
Ein Kumpel ist den Rheinsteig von Koblenz nach Bonn gefahren. 2 Tage Tour.Soll toll für Biker sein. Kaum Treppen und Schiebepassagen.


----------



## Sauron1977 (2. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe zufällig eure Diskussion hier mitbekommen.
Bin letzte Woche auf die Internetseite vom Rheinsteig gestossen und habe ich mich auch gleich gefragt inwiefern das Ganze mit dem Bike fahrbar ist.
Gibt es denn hier jemanden der sich mit der Strecke auskennt?
So gelentlich Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen sind ja okay, sollte sich halt im Rahmen halten.  
Landschaftlich soll der Rheinsteig ja so toll sein, könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## picard (2. November 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe zufällig eure Diskussion hier mitbekommen.
> Bin letzte Woche auf die Internetseite vom Rheinsteig gestossen und habe ich mich auch gleich gefragt inwiefern das Ganze mit dem Bike fahrbar ist.
> ...



Ich kenne den Rheinsteig nur in der Nähe von Schlangenbad und Rauenthal, dort ist er aber durchaus befahrbar, führt aber gelegentlich über Treppen, auch sind einige steilere Stücke dabei, die aber befahrbar sind. Man sollte aber den Rheinsteig am Wochenende eher meiden, weil dann viele Wanderer unterwegs sind.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sparcy (2. November 2006)

Hallo! 
Kenne den Rheinsteig von Koblenz bis bis Wiesbaden.
Die Strecke ist bis auf ein paar Schiebepassagen überwiegend befahrbar.
Liegt natürlcih auch vom Fahrkönnen ab. 
Techn. ist er teilweise schon etwas anspruchvoller.
Empfehle Euch, Ihn Richtung Wiesbaden zu befahren und wie gesagt
am Wochenende wegen den Wanderern zu meiden.


----------



## Sauron1977 (3. November 2006)

Habe auch mal im Forum auf der Rheinsteighomepage www.rheinsteig.de nachgeblättert. Da gibt es ein paar Einträge um den 12.05.06 rum, wo das Thema angefragt wurde, mit folgender für Biker enttäuschenden Antwort:



MOUNTAIN BIKEN am RHEINSTEIG 
Projektbüro Rheinsteig (12.05.06 16:10) 



Sehr geehrter Dominik, 
liebe Mountain Biker, 

wir freuen uns sehr, dass Ihnen der Rheinsteig Spass macht. Er hat
es tatsächlich in sich, Steigungen, Pfade, Felsen,Treppen....
gerade deshalb wurde er als WANDERWEG konzipiert, der zum Teil
alpinen Charakter hat, zum Teil gemütlich ist. Die Wegweiser
enthalten das Fussgängersymbol auch als Hinweis, dass Fussgänger
hier Vorrang haben. Wir bitten Sie deshalb freundlich, sich danach
zu richten, bevor es Probleme gibt. Halten Sie sich bitte auch an
die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in den jeweiligen Bundesländern. Wir
haben dies bei der Genehmigung des Weges ebenfalls zugesichert. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, verbunden mit der herzlichen Einladung zum
WANDERN am Rheinsteig 

Karin Hünerfauth-Brixius 
Projektleiterin 

Dominik schrieb am: 08.05.06 10:07: 

>Hallo. Ich habe letzte Woche die ersten 2 Etappen des 
>Rheinsteigs absolviert: Eigentlich wollte ich noch bis Linz, 
>war aber nicht fit genug. Habe wohl davor zu viel Sport gemacht 
>um mal eben 2300 HM abzureißen. Die erste Etappe beginnt 
>harmlos, bei Start der zweiten am Fuß des Petersberger/ 
>Oberdollendorfer Bittweges wird es mit über 25 % Steigung in 
>der Spitze und vielen Steinen, einzelne Treppen und Wurzeln 
>schwierig und steil. Als nächstes erweist sich der Geisberg als 
>sehr steil mit über 20% und bis zu 36 % Gefälle. Danach geht 
>es moderat weiter. Von der Drachenburg geht es dann mit 17 % 
>hoch zum Drachenfels und muß dannzum Ulanendenkmal in Rhöndorf 
>erst mal Treppen runtersteigen, danach kann man weiter 
>durchfahren bis zum kleinen Breiberg, zum großen Breiberg wird 
>es dann wieder mit über 20 % steil. Ein schmaler, aber gut 
>befahrbarer weg führt zum Löwenburger Hof. Der Weg zur Burg 
>istrecht steil über 14 % bis zu 17 %. Danach kann man durch 
>das Poßbachtal schön entspannt zur Schmelztalstraße düsen. Den 
>Weg über den Himmerich ( sowie die Löwenburgruine ) habe ich 
>aus gelassen, also bin ich anstatt zum Mucherwiesenparkplatz 
>direkt nach Dad Honnef gefahren und dann am Rhein zurück nach 
>Bonn-Beuel, meinem Startpunkt. 
>Es waren an diesem tag 12690 HM und knapp 46 km, mit einer 
>durchschnittlichen Steigung von 10 %. Für jeden ist etwas 
>dabei. Schieben, gen ordentliche Steigung kämpfen, rasantes 
>Gefälle.... Demnächst folgen Etappe 3-4. 
>Viel Spaß beim Fahren. Übrigens, eigentlich darf man im 
>Siebengebirge die schmalen Wege nicht befahren, also nur die 
>breiten Wege... Naja! Und Vorsicht am Dornheckenparkplatz und 
>See, daß ist ein bundesweit bekannter Schwulentreff, da kann 
>schon mal ein warmer Bruder sichtbar im Gebüsch Hand an sich 
>legen... Und es lungern an warmen Tagen immer solche Strolche 
>im Unterholz rum.Also schnell weg von dort....Es sei den man 
>steht drauf ! 
> 
>Gruß aus Bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keipet2 (3. November 2006)

Tourenbeschreibung Rheinsteig von Lahnstein bis Wiesbaden.
Ich habe diese Tour auf 3 verschiedene Etappen gelegt.
1. Etappe Lahnstein (Kurzentrum) bis St. Goarshausen.
Habe ich am 02.10.06 alleine gefahren.
48,6KM Rheinsteig ca. 1800HM sehr harte Strecke. Viele Schiebepassagen und Treppen mit dem MTB nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Es waren allerdings auch sehr schöne Passagen drin. Ist eher was für Wanderer. Super geniale Aussichtspunkte.Viele schöne "Wander"-Trails. Beeindruckende Landschft





2. Etappe St.Goarshausen bis Rüdesheim
Gefahren am 24.10.06 mit Mari
62KM mit 2120HM
War auch sehr knackig mit vielen HM und kniffeligen Trails. Wenig Schiebepassagen allerdings mußte man das Bike öfter Treppen hochtragen.
Gutes Ganzkörper Training . Schöne Tour etwas anspruchsvoll, aber ...
Empfehlenswert wegen der tollen Aussichtspunkte und genialen Trails für MTB
Viele Pfade durch Weinberge und am Felsen entlang des Rheins.




3. Etappe Rüdesheim bis Wiesbaden (Start-/Zielpunkt)
Gefahren am 25.10.06 mit Mari
72KM mit knapp 1800HM
Geniale Fahrt durch die Weinberge und Wälder des Rheintals bis Schlangenbad.
Tolle Aussichtspunkte. Zum Tourende fahrt am Rhein entlang bis zum Schlosspark in Wiesbaden. Leider haben wir keinen wirklichen Start-/Endpunkt des Rheinsteiges gefunden. Absolut schöne MTB Strecke.




Diese Höhenprofile sind die richtigen Profile des wirkl.Rheinsteig. Keine Abkürzungen oder extra Flachstücke zum erholen.
Die beiden letzten Touren hatten wir so gelegt, dass wir die Tour auf dem Rheinsteig gefahren sind und dann wieder auf dem Radweg am Rhein zum Ausgangspunkt (Auto) zurück gefahren sind.
Übernachtet haben wir in der Pension "Haus Rheinblick" in St. Goarshausen
Wellmicherstr. 89 (ist die Hauptverkehrsstrasse durch St. Goarshausen).
Kann diese Pension absolut empfehlen. Freundlich und günstig mit 40,-EUR mit Frühstück (für 2 Pers.)
Mari hatte auch schon den oberen Teil des Rheinsteiges von Koblenz nach Bonn gefahren. Waren 2 Etappen mit je ca. 80KM und je gut 2500HM.
War für MTB sehr gut geeignet und auch absolut empfehlenswert.
Gruß keipet2


----------

